# Lauri toys -- replacements



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

I am looking for replacement parts for Lauri toys. I know the company provides them at a nominal fee -- I just can't find the contact info! Anyone have it?


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

Here you go: http://www.lauritoys.com/


----------

